# New tires for the Cruze (all around)



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

I decided to go with these: https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...MI8NXDqJy74QIVzUU3Ch0I4gKnEAEYASABEgLN1PD_BwE

I have heard _mostly _good things about them, and they cost less than the Michelins. So far I am happy with them.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Everything costs less than Michelin. 
And a lot of tires are better than Michelin. 
The Latitude Tour HP tires on my ML350 are downright frightening in the snow, LRR Goodyear Assurance on the Cruze are much better in snow than those. 

Any of Continental's "DWS" tires offer very good all season traction.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup, I dislike my MXM4. 

And have loved the Conti PureContact and DWS I've owned. 

The 2016 will probably get a set of either Conti or Pirelli when I replace these soon. They're nearing the end of their life. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I got the Control Contact Tour A/S Plus last month, finally got to try them to in the rain today, great tire! Wonder if they're actually an 80k mile tire though


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely looks like a solid tire - and certainly seems to be, as they're #1 in that performance category on Tire Rack.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I ran the True contacts for a couple years and they were a good all around tire for me. I just wasn’t pleased with the mileage out of them, 60k on a 90k tire.


----------

